# Webserver + JSF/JSP + Datenbank



## diggaa1984 (15. Nov 2008)

hiho

kann mir mal grob jemand solch ein zusammenspiel erklären? Was mir grad nicht ganz klar wird an welcher stelle zB die Datenbankabfragen untergebracht werden  kommen die in die Beans? oder ham die was mit JSP zu tun?


----------



## masta // thomas (16. Nov 2008)

Am besten du hälst dich da an die JSP Model 2 Architektur [1, 2]
Für die Kommunikation mit der Datenbank kannst du dir Data Access Objects [3] benutzen. Auf die DAOs kannst du dann von deinen Beans aus zugreifen.

Schau dir am besten die Links an, das müsste etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen. Ansonsten einfach nochmal fragen


----------



## diggaa1984 (16. Nov 2008)

danke schonmal


----------

